# wine wine and more wine



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

things are moving on weve been offered work at a wine tourism centre in pedenes
dont know if thats good or bad partial to a bottle or ten we are


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

best of luck... take the job because there damn few of them around


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope they're not paying you in wine!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, that's good going!!

How did you manage that?
Congratulations:clap2:. Good region too.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that's good going!!
> 
> How did you manage that?
> Congratulations:clap2:. Good region too.


got it off the net one of those working tourism sites its a start gives us a chance to get a foothold till we find something better


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> I hope they're not paying you in wine!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i do itll save us a fortune


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> best of luck... take the job because there damn few of them around


tell me about it theres nowt in the uk might as well drown in wine lovely way to go


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> tell me about it theres nowt in the uk might as well drown in wine lovely way to go


It'll be a slow death if you keep getting out the vat to go to the toilet


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> It'll be a slow death if you keep getting out the vat to go to the toilet


slower the better if it a good vintage:spit:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL, You'd better take out some health insurance for your livers!

Jo xxx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> LOL, You'd better take out some health insurance for your livers!
> 
> Jo xxx


uninsurable jojo told the truth on the last application the guinness put paid to that


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> tell me about it theres nowt in the uk might as well drown in wine lovely way to go



Really good to see somebody still following a dream. Times are tough for sure but not impossible! Depends what you want from life and remember (and I mean this in no way disrespectfully) there are thousands of 'expats' probably just too busy with their own endeavours to be posting on here. 

Round our way it seems if you have a helpful skill you can still get work. We are not in an area hugely populated with 'expats' but our hairdresser, holistic therapist, ironworker and gardening pals seem to be finding locals and 'expats' with enough money to pay their way! So not all doom and gloom as said by other posters!

Sadly as ex office types we are not in the running! But we love walking around these beautiful hills and oddly enough had a drive for the first time through the lovely vineyards west of Ontinyent this week - sure as heck beats getting up in the dark to commute to work when someone else says so! 

Good luck with your dream!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

neilmac said:


> Really good to see somebody still following a dream. Times are tough for sure but not impossible! Depends what you want from life and remember (and I mean this in no way disrespectfully) there are thousands of 'expats' probably just too busy with their own endeavours to be posting on here.
> 
> Round our way it seems if you have a helpful skill you can still get work. We are not in an area hugely populated with 'expats' but our hairdresser, holistic therapist, ironworker and gardening pals seem to be finding locals and 'expats' with enough money to pay their way! So not all doom and gloom as said by other posters!
> 
> ...


thankyou neil if you need any help learning how to "lay bricks" ill be the first to show you enjoy your experiences ill catch up with you sooner than you know


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Round our way it seems if you have a helpful skill you can still get work. We are not in an area hugely populated with 'expats' but our hairdresser, holistic therapist, ironworker and gardening pals seem to be finding locals and 'expats' with enough money to pay their way! So not all doom and gloom as said by other posters!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Good luck to anyone who manages to make a good life here but I can't see why people refer to life in Spain as a 'dream'. It's not a dream, whatever that means, just life as normal with sun thrown in an awful lot of the time.


I guess the dream is that holiday feeling that we assume that we'll feel all the time when we move out to Spain, sunny, relaxed, no hassle, beaches, bars, pretty towns, palm trees.... 

Its nothing like that - once the novelty has worn off, your life will be just as it was in the UK tho harder cos nothing is easy in Spain! Unless you're fluent, just about every task can be complicated and stressful - even going to the Supermarket!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I guess the dream is that holiday feeling that we assume that we'll feel all the time when we move out to Spain, sunny, relaxed, no hassle, beaches, bars, pretty towns, palm trees....
> 
> Its nothing like that - once the novelty has worn off, your life will be just as it was in the UK tho harder cos nothing is easy in Spain! Unless you're fluent, just about every task can be complicated and stressful - even going to the Supermarket!
> 
> Jo xxx


How right you are! Life is much the same, whever you live. 
There are two phrases that always make me ponder on their meaning: one is the 'real' Spain, the other is 'living the dream'.
Donkeys and dozy pueblos are no more 'real Spain' than thatched cottages and sleepy villages are 'real England'. And I can never understand what it is about Spain that people attach that 'dream' to...It's a beautiful country, great climate, friendly people...but you could say the same about many other countries.
It's great when people are able to find steady work and have a comfortable life in Spain -or anywhere -if that's what they want to do. But at any price??? Working every hour God sends at a low-paid insecure job you'd never think of doing in the UK to feed and house a family ...all for sunshine and cheap sangria??? Where's the 'lifestyle' and relaxation in that?
Of course there are hundreds of thousands of happy people here and if you have a job lined up you'll join them.
But I can't understand the mindset of anyone who would bring a family here with no job lined up, probably no experience of 'abroad' other than two week holidays and zero knowledge of Spanish.
Times will improve of course but things are set to get worse here and it seems Spain's economy will not be in a healthy state for a few years yet.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

think ill let you lot argue over that one theres a lot of differing opinion
while im sure youre all hard working responsible people im sure you dont work as long hours as some of us in the uk 12 hrs a day 7 days a week when you can find it to catch up on the bills from peroids of not working and to support the lazy b !!!!!!!!s who have never got off thier backsides to do or even try to find work whether its in the uk or in spain it all boils down to we need money to survive well weve managed to put a few bob past if we end up not finding work then we will be enjoying spending what weve got and deal with it when weve run out at least we will have had some good experiences along the way


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> think ill let you lot argue over that one theres a lot of differing opinion
> while im sure youre all hard working responsible people im sure you dont work as long hours as some of us in the uk 12 hrs a day 7 days a week when you can find it to catch up on the bills from peroids of not working............


My husband commutes to the UK for work so it doesnt really apply to me, but all those expats here who I know that are lucky enough to have work would certainly argue that - they work many, many more hours than they ever did in the UK, they get half the pay and the cost of living here is about the same! From what I've seen its far more of a struggle to make ends meet in Spain than the UK if you have a family, bills to pay and no outside source of income. 

Anyway, If you're coming to Spain to retire or semi retire and you have no kids or responsibilities then it can be great!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> How right you are! Life is much the same, whever you live.
> There are two phrases that always make me ponder on their meaning: one is the 'real' Spain, the other is 'living the dream'.
> Donkeys and dozy pueblos are no more 'real Spain' than thatched cottages and sleepy villages are 'real England'. And I can never understand what it is about Spain that people attach that 'dream' to...It's a beautiful country, great climate, friendly people...but you could say the same about many other countries.
> It's great when people are able to find steady work and have a comfortable life in Spain -or anywhere -if that's what they want to do. But at any price??? Working every hour God sends at a low-paid insecure job you'd never think of doing in the UK to feed and house a family ...all for sunshine and cheap sangria??? Where's the 'lifestyle' and relaxation in that?
> ...


Sorry I had no wish to antagonise anybody especially experienced posters. It is just really good to see someone who appears to have found a way to follow their 'ambitions' (trying not to use 'dreams') to change what they do not like about their present way of life. I am most definitely not of the Pandora stable, recognising times are difficult but actually felt that the OP had shown some determination in getting their first foot in the door. I am afraid I was not aware of the background of the family just simply commenting on the positive approach they have to their move. As you quite rightly say it would be foolish to 'bring a family here with no job lined up, probably no experience of 'abroad' other than two week holidays and zero knowledge of Spanish.' 

I think my main point really is that if you can find a way to follow your instincts then is it so wrong to go for it. This life is, as far as we can be sure a one off, I know I would hate it if I got to the end and had never tried!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Sorry I had no wish to antagonise anybody especially experienced posters. It is just really good to see someone who appears to have found a way to follow their 'ambitions' (trying not to use 'dreams') to change what they do not like about their present way of life. I am most definitely not of the Pandora stable, recognising times are difficult but actually felt that the OP had shown some determination in getting their first foot in the door. I am afraid I was not aware of the background of the family just simply commenting on the positive approach they have to their move. As you quite rightly say it would be foolish to 'bring a family here with no job lined up, probably no experience of 'abroad' other than two week holidays and zero knowledge of Spanish.'
> 
> I think my main point really is that if you can find a way to follow your instincts then is it so wrong to go for it. This life is, as far as we can be sure a one off, I know I would hate it if I got to the end and had never tried!



I agree with you and it's more or less what we did. But we had absolutely no responsibilities to anyone other than ourselves and were not looking to work. 
The most important thing is to learn and plan and understand the risks.
And you could never antagonise me! I love a good discussion.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neilmac said:


> Sorry I had no wish to antagonise anybody especially experienced posters. It is just really good to see someone who appears to have found a way to follow their 'ambitions' (trying not to use 'dreams') to change what they do not like about their present way of life. I am most definitely not of the Pandora stable, recognising times are difficult but actually felt that the OP had shown some determination in getting their first foot in the door. I am afraid I was not aware of the background of the family just simply commenting on the positive approach they have to their move. As you quite rightly say it would be foolish to 'bring a family here with no job lined up, probably no experience of 'abroad' other than two week holidays and zero knowledge of Spanish.'
> 
> I think my main point really is that if you can find a way to follow your instincts then is it so wrong to go for it. This life is, as far as we can be sure a one off, I know I would hate it if I got to the end and had never tried!


I don't think you antagonised anyone neilmac. I think regular posters may just feel it to be their "civic duty" to try and make sure that people know what they're really coming to. 
As you say, Mr. Pinks has gone and got himself a job, so he's obviously got his foot in the door. I'm sure everyone on here is only too happy to be welcoming him to the forum and a new life in Spain, be it a dream, be it in real Spain or not, he's ready to give a go. 
Good luck Mr. Pinks and please keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neilmac said:


> As you quite rightly say it would be foolish to 'bring a family here with no job lined up, probably no experience of 'abroad' other than two week holidays and zero knowledge of Spanish.'



I find it alarming how many people with children do just that - they sell up their homes in the UK, buy in Spain, assume that the cost of living is cheaper, the sun always shines, they'll get jobs, kids'll slip into spanish school easily, it'll be like a holiday everyday........ I was guilty of thinking like that before we came - thankfully my OH was more realistic!! I'm sure that in the past it was fairly easy and I'm also sure that there are folk who are lucky and get away with it, but its not sensible to "burn your bridges"

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> think ill let you lot argue over that one theres a lot of differing opinion
> while im sure youre all hard working responsible people im sure you dont work as long hours as some of us in the uk 12 hrs a day 7 days a week when you can find it to catch up on the bills from peroids of not working and to support the lazy b !!!!!!!!s who have never got off thier backsides to do or even try to find work whether its in the uk or in spain it all boils down to we need money to survive well weve managed to put a few bob past if we end up not finding work then we will be enjoying spending what weve got and deal with it when weve run out at least we will have had some good experiences along the way


We know all about working *more *than twelve hours a day in the UK....my partner owned and ran two businesses and often worked more than twelve hours a day, seven days a week, even on Christmas Day!! Holidays cancelled because of staff problems....I didn't put in those hours but I did my share of work too in my own profession. So I can understand how people like you feel. We were walking our dog one day when we just decided enough was enough so we sold up and off we went. We weren't rats and we'd had enough of the worries and responsibilities of the rat-race.
That's how we were able to come here and enjoy a more tranquil work-free life. 
But Jo is right. People here on the whole work longer hours for much less pay. 
Jobs are scarce and there are millions unemployed. Many more will be joining the job queues as there are hefty spending cuts on the way, just as in the UK.
If you have no young family to worry about and have a house to go back to in the UK if it doesn't work out here, go for it. That's always been my viewpoint. 
But it would be cruel to allow people to think that jobs are here for the asking in Spain because they aren't, not at this point in time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I find it alarming how many people with children do just that - they sell up their homes in the UK, buy in Spain, assume that the cost of living is cheaper, the sun always shines, they'll get jobs, kids'll slip into spanish school easily, it'll be like a holiday everyday........ I was guilty of thinking like that before we came - thankfully my OH was more realistic!! I'm sure that in the past it was fairly easy and I'm also sure that there are folk who are lucky and get away with it, but its not sensible to "burn your bridges"
> 
> Jo xx


Now you are experiencing a period of forced immobility ...have you thought of writing a booklet on the pros and cons of bringing a family to Spain?
You have 'walked the walk' and your experiences might serve as either an encouragement or warning to others.
That is a serious suggestion, btw.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Now you are experiencing a period of forced immobility ...have you thought of writing a booklet on the pros and cons of bringing a family to Spain?
> You have 'walked the walk' and your experiences might serve as either an encouragement or warning to others.
> That is a serious suggestion, btw.


(What's the matter mrypg9 - can't take the dog out 'cos it's raining?? The HEATING came on today here. In JUNE in SPAIN!!)
:focus:
Good idea!
God, you've got enough experiences of Spain to write an encyclopedia of family life in Spain Jojo. You could make it more factual than others like *Driving Over Lemons*, but light hearted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Now you are experiencing a period of forced immobility ...have you thought of writing a booklet on the pros and cons of bringing a family to Spain?
> You have 'walked the walk' and your experiences might serve as either an encouragement or warning to others.
> That is a serious suggestion, btw.


An interesting thought Mary, in fact a very good one (Walked the walk???? If only I could lol!! hopped the hop more like!!!!). The trouble is that, well certainly the last few days, I have been so bad tempered and grumpy with all this that I'm not sure I'd be very polite about it all!!!!!!! I'll not bore you with the details, but I'm at the point of going back to the uk just to get my leg sorted out properly!!!!!!!!! Not because the UK is any better,(altho they may get a plaster cast right!?), But I understand both the language and the way things work over there!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> (What's the matter mrypg9 - can't take the dog out 'cos it's raining?? The HEATING came on today here. In JUNE in SPAIN!!)
> :focus:
> Good idea!
> God, you've got enough experiences of Spain to write an encyclopedia of family life in Spain Jojo. You could make it more factual than others like *Driving Over Lemons*, but light hearted.


As you have acurately guessed, this weather is p*****g me off. Grey skies and gale-force winds....and this is Spain??? Oh well, it's got to be better than a wet Saturday afternoon in S****horpe....
Apologies to any offended inhabitant of that delightful town
And I've watched one World Cup match already this p.m. so need a break to prepare for the Big One this evening...
We took Our Little Azor -or Azorito, as I guess he should be known -for a walk earlier today. We've found a most beautiful secluded set of paths in the campo, well off the beaten track, with a stream with loads of sitting-sized boulders. Flowering shrubs everywhere and green, green, green....A few really old deserted and dilapidated fincas in the forest. Idyllic.
Jo....yes, it is a good idea. A lot of the books about life in foreign parts are written by fairly well-off professional metro-types with no money or work worries -think of Peter Mayles -not the sort of people who have to look after children, do the shopping, cook dinner etc. etc. and all in a country where they have to learn a new language and new ways of doing things. 
A book for 'ordinary' people who just happen, for whatever reason, to find themselves having to adjust to a new life in Spain. You could do that really well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why oh why do I get **** when it's obvious I'm naming a town, not using a vulgar word to refer to the female pudenda!!!!:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Why oh why do I get **** when it's obvious I'm naming a town, not using a vulgar word to refer to the female pudenda!!!!:confused2:



I noticed that too - funny isnt it, how it picks out that bit. We all probably know which town you meant tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe you should ask Lynn to collaborate on your book....she could give advice as to how to avoid being struck by lightning....twice
Ah well....off to Mercadona (eyes down on the floor!) to buy a can of beans for that grand old Spanish dish jamon, huevas y patatas fritas. 
Then to watch England paste the US?????


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think you antagonised anyone neilmac. I think regular posters may just feel it to be their "civic duty" to try and make sure that people know what they're really coming to.
> As you say, Mr. Pinks has gone and got himself a job, so he's obviously got his foot in the door. I'm sure everyone on here is only too happy to be welcoming him to the forum and a new life in Spain, be it a dream, be it in real Spain or not, he's ready to give a go.
> Good luck Mr. Pinks and please keep us posted on how things go!


thanks guys im not looking at this venture through rose tinted glasses nothings ever easy in this life ive worked in some pretty obscure sometimes scary places all to bring a crust to the table in the uk ive got my swiss army knife pac a mac oversize union jack shorts and big hankerchief for my head whatever else could i need 
seriously though i believe if you try hard enough and can ride the knocks theres always opportunities 
by the way pesky wesky im selling everything except my valentino rossi signed painting do you know anyone who wants to buy second hand 22 inch fstvs ive got 4 left ill even change the plug:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> thanks guys im not looking at this venture through rose tinted glasses nothings ever easy in this life ive worked in some pretty obscure sometimes scary places all to bring a crust to the table in the uk ive got my swiss army knife pac a mac oversize union jack shorts and big hankerchief for my head whatever else could i need
> 
> *A tattoo, a can of lager and a slice of pizza?*
> 
> ...


*We used to sponsor a guy who worked for us who went in for superbike competitions or whatever you call them. He would most definitely buy the only thing you won't be selling to add to his collection*


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> *We used to sponsor a guy who worked for us who went in for superbike competitions or whatever you call them. He would most definitely buy the only thing you won't be selling to add to his collection*


couldnt let it go a very dear friend of mine gave it to me 5 years ago when we were at the donnington motogp some things money cant buy that painting is a symbol of real friendship god knows how much it cost him


----------

